# Wifi range extender for Mini



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought a second Mini yesterday on sale (Best Buy price-matched Amazon $122.74 price drop yesterday, plus I had $25 in reward certificates).

I tried to use it in upstairs bedroom, where I have no coax and no Ethernet, with a powerline adapter I had (I know, I know TiVo officially only supports MoCA or Ethernet).

It connected fine, but then it started the usual freezing and stuttering. Damn it! My house is build in 1974, so the electrical wiring may be funky.

Would a wifi extender with Ethernet port work better? Something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Wi-Fi-Range-Extender-TL-WA855RE/dp/B0195Y0A42/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

I have read the order of preference for connecting a Mini is Ethernet - MoCa - wireless - powerline. True?

The adapter would be one level immediately above where router is located.

I have solid wifi in the house - Verizon FIOS 100/100 with Quantum Gateway router G1100 - and get a constant 85-90 Mbps upstairs.

I currently have a Directv wireless genie in the bedroom, which works flawlessly, but I am really trying to see if I can cancel Directv by January, and can't do so until I have a working Mini in the bedroom.

Or should I just bite the bullet and hire somebody to lay coax and Ethernet to the bedroom?


----------



## DallasGG (May 5, 2015)

I've used an Airlink wireless access point, powerline adapters and more recently the same TP-link range extender (model TL-WA855RE) that you are wondering about.

The wireless access point and the powerline adapters would both occasionally lose the connection and it was very annoying for me. I wasn't very happy with them. I finally tried the TP-Link range extender via ethernet cable hooked to the Mini. For me it works much much better than the powerline adapters and the Airlink Access point. In the couple of months since I started using the TP-link range extender I have only had one lost connection. So this is probably my final solution for me for connecting to my mini. One very positive thing about the TP-link range extender is that when the power goes out it automatically reconnects which is nice. My other previous solutions didn't always reconnect.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thyname said:


> Would a wifi extender with Ethernet port work better? Something like this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Wi-Fi-Range-Extender-TL-WA855RE/dp/B0195Y0A42/ref=dp_ob_title_ce
> 
> ...


I have my v2 Mini a floor above the router. It uses a Linksys WUMC710 in wireless bridge mode. I have a Mini next door using a TiVo wireless N adapter. My one basic Roamio is wired, the other uses a ASUS EA-N66R in wireless bridge mode. If you have more than one device the Linksys has 4 ports. Everything is 802.11a/ac on 5GHz.

What you can't do: use the internal TiVo wireless on the host box.

I'm running 10 items off the router (Netgear R8000) and I do have a momentary audio/video freeze every week or so. I use one Mini everyday. It's three rooms from the router. All walls are plaster over metal lathe. It's an old house with very old wiring.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies.

I will order one, and deciding between a N300:

https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Wi-Fi-Range-Extender-TL-WA855RE/dp/B0195Y0A42/ref=zg_bs_1194486_2

or AC750 one:

https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-AC750-Wi-Fi-Extender-RE200/dp/B00NR2VMNC/ref=zg_bs_1194486_6

$10 difference.

I understand N300 will not work for a/c wi-fi devices, but since I am only using it for its Ethernet port, does it really matter?

I also don't know whether the dual band on the AC750 version makes any difference.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thyname said:


> Thanks all for the replies.
> 
> I will order one, and deciding between a N300:
> 
> ...


Go with the AC unit, you will not miss the extra $10 and it may make the difference between success and failure. Try both bands as sometimes the throughput on the 5GHz band is higher even though it shows a lower signal strength.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fcfc2 said:


> Go with the AC unit, you will not miss the extra $10 and it may make the difference between success and failure. Try both bands as sometimes the throughput on the 5GHz band is higher even though it shows a lower signal strength.


And usually a lot less interference. Only 2.4GHz items I have is a printer and that TiVo wireless N (that I seldom use).

I still use an old free version of inSSIDer. It's a good tool to see who's nearby.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

fcfc2 said:


> Go with the AC unit, you will not miss the extra $10 and it may make the difference between success and failure. Try both bands as sometimes the throughput on the 5GHz band is higher even though it shows a lower signal strength.


Fcfc2: I found an earlier post from you:



fcfc2 said:


> Hi guys,
> The network extender from Verizon is not going to get it done, it is a MoCA device, a good one with good wifi speeds, but it is dependent on having a coax cable nearby....as I understand it this is exactly what the OP does not have in his basement. The best way to approach this is first with the tech that the OP already owns, power line. If it works like it did before and occasionally drops the signal, maybe try a higher rated power line adapter, or get a device, laptop, etc., to check out the quality of the wireless signal in the basement location....if he can pull a good strong signal on either band then the Linksys media bridges mentioned earlier may be an option or perhaps one of several other manufacturers, just don't get a device designed to wirelessly get and resend that signal wirelessly. Pretty sure the G1100 does not support wireless repeaters.
> Why spend $100+ for a device which might give very good coverage if it is not needed. If you have more money than brains, well that's a different story.


Are you saying that a wifi range extender will not work with my Verizon Quantum Gateway router G1100? Or is it a different device that you are referring to?

I bought this one:

https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-AC75...0-100NAS/dp/B00R92CL5E/ref=zg_bs_3015439011_2

I set it up the other day. Worked great for my Mini initially, no stuttering and freezes that evening, and in the morning yesterday. However, when I came back from work last night, it had lost connection to the router.

Brought it back down , connected to my Verizon router g1100, tried to reconnect but I could not get it to connect. Rather it would connect but would instantly lose wifi capability when adding a device to its wifi network.

It is going back today.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Router is one floor down, directly below. Why not just run cat5e ot cat6 wire? You know that will work.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

lew said:


> Router is one floor down, directly below. Why not just run cat5e ot cat6 wire? You know that will work.


Unfortunately I am unable to "fish" wires through walls by myself, and I don't want to have wires hanging around on floors and surfaces.

As I said on my OP, I may need to here someone if everything else fails. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thyname said:


> Fcfc2: I found an earlier post from you:
> 
> Are you saying that a wifi range extender will not work with my Verizon Quantum Gateway router G1100? Or is it a different device that you are referring to?
> 
> ...


The Verizon routers "do not support" wireless range extenders/bridges so it is not surprising that yours couldn't keep a stable signal. I think since Fios uses MoCA natively and they have always sold a MoCA based "network extender" it is not to their advantage to work with other devices/manufacturers.
The best fix for you would be running Ethernet and or coax or both if possible, you will then be fixed right. 
Other alternatives, wireless to Ethernet adapters aka media bridges, or possibly powerline adapters in that order.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

fcfc2 said:


> The Verizon routers "do not support" wireless range extenders/bridges so it is not surprising that yours couldn't keep a stable signal. I think since Fios uses MoCA natively and they have always sold a MoCA based "network extender" it is not to their advantage to work with other devices/manufacturers.
> The best fix for you would be running Ethernet and or coax or both if possible, you will then be fixed right.
> Other alternatives, wireless to Ethernet adapters aka media bridges, or possibly powerline adapters in that order.


Thanks. I am a bit confused, as I thought the wifi range extender I bought is the same as "wireless to Ethernet adapter" you mention above.

Can you please post a link to such Wireless to Ethernet Adapter ?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

thyname said:


> Thanks. I am a bit confused, as I thought the wifi range extender I bought is the same as "wireless to Ethernet adapter" you mention above.
> 
> Can you please post a link to such Wireless to Ethernet Adapter ?


This one that Joe has?

https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-AC-Universal-Connector-WUMC710/dp/B0090DX8O8

Or this one?

https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Univ...t_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=M5BC8VVJZEJ3XMQQD5EQ


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WUMC710 has four ports, so I plug my smart TV into the bridge also.

Radio Band: 5 GHz 
Channel Width: 80MHz 
Channel: 153 
Bit Rate: 877.5 Mbps 
Signal: 62% 
Security: WPA2 Personal 
Up Time since last reboot: 02:49:55

It's not on a UPS. I'm reading the status from my bedroom. The router is a floor below me, and the bridge is in the kitchen, two rooms from the router.

I need to figure out why the uptime is so small. I have used a WUMC2001, a smaller less powerful version of the other item you linked. I guess if you think about it, these are wireless to wired adapters since they are bi-directional. I mean, it all depends which way you cross the bridge.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> WUMC710 has four ports, so I plug my smart TV into the bridge also.
> 
> Radio Band: 5 GHz
> Channel Width: 80MHz
> ...


So the way I understand these work is:

1 - placed in a different room than the router (where Mini is), they would get the internet wirelessly from router

2 - and then provide wired internet to any device connected to them through the Ethernet ports

Correct?

How is this different than the TiVo wireless N adapter though? Sounds the same concept to me as far as connecting Mini to Ethernet port is concerned...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

thyname said:


> How is this different than the TiVo wireless N adapter though? Sounds the same concept to me as far as connecting Mini to Ethernet port is concerned...


Doesn't sound different at all, aside from potentially better wireless design/components providing greater bandwidth and range, and the additional Ethernet ports providing bridged connectivity for multiple devices.

Now I'll try to read the thread.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> Now I'll try to read the thread.


Please do 😄

I look forward to your opinion/ advice


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

It's basically the same as the tivo wireless N. Tivo doesn't support wireless for the mini. I think the tivo wireless N might be blacklisted. Do a search to confirm.

Several posters have used a netgear.

I did read your op. My point was we know wired is the best. Sometimes you can do it yourself if you're creative. Run wire between tackless strip and wall. Come down through a closet. White walls...run white wire in the corner and down. You want wire fished. Check Craigslist and your local pennysaver.

Wireless solutions are best when wired isn't an option.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thyname said:


> Thanks. I am a bit confused, as I thought the wifi range extender I bought is the same as "wireless to Ethernet adapter" you mention above.
> 
> Can you please post a link to such Wireless to Ethernet Adapter ?


It is not the same. Part of the problem is marketing lingo, which is often inaccurate and confusing. In this case, a "wireless network extender" should more accurately be called a "repeater" because what it does is receive the wireless connection from from the primary router and then re-transmits that signal on most of this type of equipment, the same frequency, i.e., 2.4GHz is used. Since the device cannot send and receive data at the same time, these devices are often said to reduce the throughput by 50%. Since the development of dual bands, there are a newer generation of these devices which tries to overcome this throughput hit by using one band to receive the data and the other band to transmit the data, the different manufacturers use different terms for these devices, like "fast track" from Netgear. 
I am not sure if these 2nd gen devices will work with Verizon routers or not, but you generally are not going to find these in the lower price point.
The "media bridge" also a marketing term, is more like a wireless receiver with Ethernet port(s) and while some can be configured to "repeat" the wireless, this is not what is being recommended. The Linksys WUMC710 is one such device, Dlink has made several versions DAP-1513, DAP-1525, DAP-1650. These these things can often be configured in different "modes" most often as "media bridges" or in "repeater" or "extender" mode.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thyname said:


> So the way I understand these work is:
> 
> 1 - placed in a different room than the router (where Mini is), they would get the internet wirelessly from router
> 
> ...


Difference is that the WUMC710 has four ports and 802.11ac 5GHz. The TiVo wireless N is 802.11n and 2.4GHz. I used the TiVo adapter when I had a basic Premiere. It's now sharing a port on a Netgear EX7000 along with this computer, my Blu-ray and AVR.

The EX7000 is one of those devices that can be configured as a repeater or range extender. I have it set in simple bridge mode.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

fcfc2 said:


> It is not the same. Part of the problem is marketing lingo, which is often inaccurate and confusing. In this case, a "wireless network extender" should more accurately be called a "repeater" because what it does is receive the wireless connection from from the primary router and then re-transmits that signal on most of this type of equipment, the same frequency, i.e., 2.4GHz is used. Since the device cannot send and receive data at the same time, these devices are often said to reduce the throughput by 50%. Since the development of dual bands, there are a newer generation of these devices which tries to overcome this throughput hit by using one band to receive the data and the other band to transmit the data, the different manufacturers use different terms for these devices, like "fast track" from Netgear.
> I am not sure if these 2nd gen devices will work with Verizon routers or not, but you generally are not going to find these in the lower price point.
> The "media bridge" also a marketing term, is more like a wireless receiver with Ethernet port(s) and while some can be configured to "repeat" the wireless, this is not what is being recommended. The Linksys WUMC710 is one such device, Dlink has made several versions DAP-1513, DAP-1525, DAP-1650. These these things can often be configured in different "modes" most often as "media bridges" or in "repeater" or "extender" mode.


Thanks for the detailed reply.

The question is, if the Verizon router does not support the first device (wifi range extender) what is the guarantee that it will support the latter (media bridge / wireless to Ethernet adapter)?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thyname said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> The question is, if the Verizon router does not support the first device (wifi range extender) what is the guarantee that it will support the latter (media bridge / wireless to Ethernet adapter)?


Only first hand experience, I know for certain that all of the Dlink devices work with the G1100 when configured as a "media bridge", it is the continual back and forth of the wireless that seems to have problems with the Verizon equipment. When used in this mode they are really nothing significantly different than say a USB based wireless adapter except the connection is Ethernet vs USB.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks everybody.

I went ahead and ordered this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005N6XBDO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I should get it on Monday. I will report back here next week on how it goes.

I also posted an ad on Craigslist under "gigs" for "moonlighting " cable installers to lay out cables fro first level to second.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thyname said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered this:
> 
> ...


You can program it using your PC/Laptop for security. The device should then be able to access the internet through your router. After it's configured, unplug it and connect the Mini. You might have to reset the router because TiVo doesn't like it when IP addresses change. It has very poor discovery service. It's why many like fixed IP addresses. I use reservations on some stuff, but mostly let DHCP do its thing.


----------



## bige159 (Sep 27, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Go with the AC unit, you will not miss the extra $10 and it may make the difference between success and failure. Try both bands as sometimes the throughput on the 5GHz band is higher even though it shows a lower signal strength.


In case you haven't purchased yet, I would stay away from the TPLink devices. I had the AC750 with external antennae, and it would drop every 5 minutes or so. I switched to the WUMC710 and have had zero problems.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bige159 said:


> In case you haven't purchased yet, I would stay away from the TPLink devices. I had the AC750 with external antennae, and it would drop every 5 minutes or so. I switched to the WUMC710 and have had zero problems.


I hate to complain about devices I haven't used, but TP-Link seems to have issues. I would not suggest a Netgear R7500 for many reasons, but would suggest the Netgear R8000 (and older R7000) since both were rock solid for me. The R8000 is ugly though,


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I hate to complain about devices I haven't used, but TP-Link seems to have issues. I would not suggest a Netgear R7500 for many reasons, but would suggest the Netgear R8000 (and older R7000) since both were rock solid for me. The R8000 is ugly though,


I had problems with the R8000 so went to the R7000, 2 R7000 actually and they are flawless. Additionally, I am cat 6 wired to all TiVo devices. Only issue is still connecting to each TiVo device only because of TiVo service, updates, software issues. See my other posts....

To OP: Pay someone to snake the wires if you have to. I have no problem running the wires and connections and flawlessly repairing the holes in the walls/ceilings afterward. By the way larger holes that span joists / framing are easier to repair if bevel cut correctly. PM me if you want "free" advice on the process.


----------



## DallasGG (May 5, 2015)

bige159 said:


> In case you haven't purchased yet, I would stay away from the TPLink devices. I had the AC750 with external antennae, and it would drop every 5 minutes or so. I switched to the WUMC710 and have had zero problems.


I've been using the TP-Link N300 Wi-Fi Range Extender (TL-WA855RE) with no problems for several months now.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

thyname said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered this:
> 
> ...


Update:

I had the Netgear "wireless to Ethernet media Bridge" (see above) since Monday night.

It does not lose connection with my Verizon g1100 router, so it does look like Verizon does support it, or at least does not block it.

There is no stuttering and picture freezing on Mini.

During this time I had it, I noticed problems twice:

The first time had lost internet connection. But after unplugging and plugging back in , worked fine (no computer resetting involved)

The second time, Mini could not find host DVR, but after going to networking settings on Mini, and repeating the Ethernet setup , was back in play.

Granted, this is my tertiary TV in my house, and we only watch on it occasionally before sleep and when waking up, and for short period of time, although my wife watches more during weekends, but she is so comfortable with DirecTV (I have a wireless Genie Mini connected to that tv as well), that she refuses to swap inputs to Mini when I am not there. So, two times sounds like not a big deal of a problem, but I suspect would be more often problematic if I watched more.

The bottom line is that I am keeping the device, but as a temporary solution until I get around to lay out coax or Ethernet to the bedroom.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Update:

I had two nights in a row with the wireless media bridge giving me "network too slow...." on Mini on playing back recordings.

So I could not take it anymore and went ahead and had Verizon install a new coax line to the bedroom today. Not pretty, as he had a hole in the floor of the hanging window down to the line on outside wall (splitter installed down there ), but it does the job. Happy to finally have MoCa up in the bedroom !

$170 charge (tech visit plus additional outlet install), but they are giving me $100 bill credit next month. Not too bad.


----------



## Deekay (Dec 1, 2016)

A lot of folks are being redirected to this thread only to find that the final answer is that the Extender did not actually work in this case. I have tried using Wireless N, a range extender and Moca and they all did not work for me - "Network too slow" message was a constant. I decided to go with three TP-Link 500Mbps powerline adapters and they have worked seamlessly. I think some folks used slower options or have slower Internet speeds. I have 25Mbps speed from Comcast and I have been using the adapters for more than 1 month without a single incident. I live in a 3 storey townhouse (basement and two floors) and i have tivo on all floors (DVR and two minis) working seamlessly.

A simple test would be to walk into a Target store and buy a pair of powerline adapters (Netgear 1000 possibly) and try them out. You have a 30 day return window - no questions asked


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Deekay said:


> A lot of folks are being redirected to this thread only to find that the final answer is that the Extender did not actually work in this case. I have tried using Wireless N, a range extender and Moca and they all did not work for me - "Network too slow" message was a constant. I decided to go with three TP-Link 500Mbps powerline adapters and they have worked seamlessly. I think some folks used slower options or have slower Internet speeds. I have 25Mbps speed from Comcast and I have been using the adapters for more than 1 month without a single incident. I live in a 3 storey townhouse (basement and two floors) and i have tivo on all floors (DVR and two minis) working seamlessly.
> 
> A simple test would be to walk into a Target store and buy a pair of powerline adapters (Netgear 1000 possibly) and try them out. You have a 30 day return window - no questions asked


I am the OP. Not sure who directed you here (I see you are brand new to TCFs), but I directed a few other people who asked that question.

I simply posted my own experiences in trying to implement a solution, that many people were kind enough to give advice on. These were true life experiences, and I had not reason to lie. I really wanted it to work, but it did not work. *For me*.

Note that powerline adapters are more dependent on the electric wiring on the house than the internet speed. I have over four times your speed (100/100 mbps down and up with Verizon FIOS, plus some "fluff") and powerline did not work for me (that is consistently). Mostly because my townhouse is over 42 years old (built in 1974).

If powerline worked for you, good for you! it does not mean it should work with everybody else.

Welcome to TCF anyway.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Please don't tell my Mini boxes this doesn't work. One uses a TiVo wireless N. Two use WUMC710 media bridges. Never lose a connection, or have a problem with disconnection. But my solution isn't for everyone. A lot of $$$ needed. An ugly router needed: Netgear R8000. I would use MoCA in a minute if it was my house to wire, but I just rent a room. My family gets the benefits. Two Roamio boxes feed four Mini boxes. Works, *for me*.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Deekay said:


> I have tried using ... Moca and they all did not work for me - "Network too slow" message was a constant.


Can't say why it didn't work for you, but MoCA works quite well. I haven't run into many cases where the stumbling blocks to a good MoCA connection couldn't be figured-out with a good review of the coax lines & components. (Absence of coax runs is a whole 'nother matter.)


----------

